# Tall player



## nedlaw (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm 6'5" with a 39" wrist to floor. I have a 30 hcp so spending a ton of money on clubs is not worth it to me. I would like to get some longer clubs though. I've been looking at the adams tight lies set in a +1" length. This set is around the price of what I want to spend. Like I said, I have a 30 handicap and don't need the high dollar clubs, just want something a little longer. I've got some no name irons. I considered just re-shafting those, but wonder if a different type of club setup would help. I know there are several routes to go here, just wanted some input from others. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry I missed this post until now.

I'm 6'7" so I understand your feelings about getting golf clubs to fit you. I got fitted for Ping irons some years ago and it was a disaster. They might have been long enough, but they were way too heavy a swingweight for my 64 years to deal with. I've done experiments lengthening clubs since them and the most I can get away with is about 1" longer than standard.

There are some heads made by The Golfworks in Ohio that have weight ports in the back of the club. You can build yourself a pretty wide variance of swingweights, or so I've heard. I might try that someday, but in the meantime, what I'm using is still standard length.

If you look on ebay, a lot of times the longer or shorter sets sell for less money.


----------

